# 4 litre Diesel Mercedes Benz 609D converted bus



## BorderHooner (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi folks - I'm picking this up at the weekend, gonna live in it for a year 


    

Will be getting it just right for myself over the next month or so.

it's 1996 and was a council bus in Northern Ireland.

Will be hitting Portugal with it this Winter.


----------



## ellisboy (Aug 23, 2012)

:welcome: Nice bus Chap ! :have fun:


----------



## Deleted member 26362 (Aug 23, 2012)

It looks like a great vehicle.  I'm jealous.


----------



## iceman1956 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice. 4ltr How many gallons does it do to the mile :wacko:


----------



## Firefox (Aug 23, 2012)

I like some of the original railing features retained!


----------



## herbenny (Aug 24, 2012)

I love it ...Can I have when your finished ?? pretty please !!!


----------



## mariesnowgoose (Aug 24, 2012)

Jammy sod.


----------



## mark61 (Aug 24, 2012)

What a great van. Very nice find indeed.


----------



## moggy (Aug 24, 2012)

*bus*



BorderHooner said:


> Hi folks - I'm picking this up at the weekend, gonna live in it for a year
> 
> View attachment 7602 View attachment 7603 View attachment 7604 View attachment 7605 View attachment 7606
> 
> ...



what a great looking bus mate enjoy


----------



## hobbit (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lovely Job*

You've done a lovely job on her so far,enjoy Portugal,will be in the Peniche area over Christmas so might catch sight of you.


----------



## BorderHooner (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm heading to Peniche too for surfing. I was there last year in my Iveco Daily stubby.

Re: mpg? 52mph = average 27mpg.

So well pleased with it. I know one thing. With that much torque I don't need roads


----------



## coolasluck (Aug 25, 2012)

Hello matey that does look a nice bus.
I have a midi-coach that i bought recently that has been converted to a motorhome but i am now reconverting it for fulltiming to our specs,i am enjoying myself far more fun than working on a bloody house:heart:


----------

